# are oberon cases heavy



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I want a oberon case but have read where a few people are saying they are heavy


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I do not find my Oberon TOL in saddle heavy at all.  It feels marvelous in my hand!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have two Oberon covers and I don't find them heavy at all.  They definitely aren't thin and flimsy which is one of the things I love about them.  The more I handle mine.... the better they get.... probably because of the natural oils in my skin and the awesome leather that they're made of.  I wouldn't trade my Oberon covers for any other cover..... I've had them for over a year now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I just received my second Oberon cover.  I absolutely love both of mine!  I don't find them to be too heavy.  I can easily read one handed.  They offer supreme protection and incredible beauty.  I never even considered any other kind of cover.


----------



## shamrocker (Jan 21, 2010)

I started out with an MEdge Go cover and it is still my going out to town cover. My Oberon stays home.  It is a tad lighter weight then my Oberon. But the Oberon has nice pockets you can slip your left hand into, with the cover folded back and use either hand to "turn" pages with the Next Page buttons on either side. In my opinion, this feature makes up for the slight extra weight. Even with arthritis in my hands, I feel like I have a better gripe on my Kindle.


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

I have one for my DX, which I did find to be heavy at first.  But now, three months later, I don't even notice it.  Plus I'm very happy that it it so thick and protective.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Some M-edge are made out of a little lighter material and Oberon uses a littlle thicker material, but nothing that makes you fell like you are carrying a bowling ball around


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I love mine and do not feel it is heavy at all.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't feel the Oberon is very heavy at all.  I can barely tell the difference between it and my Noreve.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

I love my Oberon!  Yes, it does add some weight to the Kindle, but I don't really notice or mind.  It's a comfortable weight.  The covers are beautiful, well-made and offer excellent protection for the Kindle.  I give them my highest recommendation.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

not heavy at all.. no more so then my medge cases.. not sure who told you that but I don't believe its accurate


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> not heavy at all.. no more so then my medge cases.. not sure who told you that but I don't believe its accurate


Actually, the last time we compared weights here on KB, indeed the Oberon K2 covers WERE heavier than M-Edge, Noreve, and most everything else on the market at that time. Their weight seems to vary a bit, and that could be either due to the variation in leathers or people's scales, but in general they were between 1-3 ounces heavier than most other brands. There are a number of discussions around this topic that should turn up in a search of the Accessories board.

On my own digital scale, the Oberon I had weighed something like 9.7 ounces. The Noreve I own is over a full ounce and a half lighter. It doesn't sound like a lot until you realize that the Kindle by itself only weighs 10.6--the Oberon came close to nearly doubling the weight.

I personally found mine far heavier in the hand than any other cover I've used. And interestingly enough, I passed it on to someone just telling them that it wasn't right for me--not the exact reason why. A few weeks ago, she commented that she found it great for protection, but too heavy to read in, and that she's looking at possibly getting another cover. Her roommate, who shares the Kindle with her, has no issues with it at all.

They're beautiful and well made. Many people like theirs and have no problem with it, others find them uncomfortable to read in. So it's definitely a matter of what you're personally comfortable with!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not looking it up right now, but the difference in cover weights is in ounces, so it's not an issue with me.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I have and use two Oberon covers and I really love them.They don't feel heavy to me at all!
I think if you really like the designs you should try for yourself. If the cover feels too heavy for you,you can always sell it here on the boards without loosing too much money.
I hope you find a cover that is just perfect for you?


----------



## shamrocker (Jan 21, 2010)

You can also take the stiffener plastic inserts out to lighten the load but I didn't.  I just realized, most times than not, I rest the bottom edge of the Kindle on my lap or if reading in bed, my tummy and that takes away some of the weight.  I just love the beauty of the cover so much, I forget any weight and instead enjoy the feel of it.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I'll like mine better as the leather softens with use.  The edges are kind of rough, but I think the firmness adds to the protective nature of the Oberons.  I like the weight in my hands.  It gives the Kindle a little heft and substance, more like a book.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

My Oberon is not heavy at all.  I had read on KB that some considered them heavy so I was a bit concerned.  But, the weight is perfect.  In fact, it feels very nice in my hands.  One handed reading isn't an issue at all with it.  I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## tonidale (Jan 14, 2010)

I have rheumatoid arthritis in my hands, but don't find the covers to heavy at all. I love both of them


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I personally found mine far heavier in the hand than any other cover I've used. And interestingly enough, I passed it on to someone just telling them that it wasn't right for me--not the exact reason why. ...
> They're beautiful and well made. Many people like theirs and have no problem with it, others find them uncomfortable to read in. So it's definitely a matter of what you're personally comfortable with!


I ditto this. I started with an m-edge, switched to an oberon, & then settled with a Tuff-Luv. Now I've got a K1, so I'm not sure what difference this makes.
I loved my Oberon purple ROH, it was BEAUTIFUL, but in the end found it too bulky for my tastes - I really think it is a personal taste matter.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well they do almost double the weight of the kindle.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I do think my Oberon cover has some "heft" to it, but I don't think that's a bad thing at all.  The only time I really am aware of its weight is when I remove my kindle from it and notice how light the naked kindle actually is.  It might be a weird way to explain it, but I think the Oberon has kind of a "luxurious" weight ... I agree with those who say that using it is more like reading an actual book, because of its weight.

My cover folds all the way back with no problem, and one-handed reading is also not a problem.  I love my Oberon cover!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

They are heavier than the Kindle2 stock cover or the M-edge Go cover but not really so heavy that I mind it.  I always use my Oberon for travel or whenever I take the Kindle in a purse.  I feel like it's very secure and protected in the Oberon.  So, the little bit of extra weight is worth it to me.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I must admit that my Kindle in its Oberon case weighs down my purse.  But so does the bottle of water I stash in my bag.  Some things are necessary.  Maybe I'll switch to a lighter purse.  The huge leather purse I carry weighs a ton empty.  But I'll keep my Kindle well-protected in its sturdy Oberon.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I love my Oberon cover.It folds back really nicely when reading and I love the way it feels.It might add a little weight but it is so worth it.If you buy one you will not regret it.Just ordered my second one today for my husband.After he saw mine and the quality he said he would not have anything else.


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

I have two Oberons, and I love them.  They ARE padded and very protective of my K1, but I don't find them particularly heavy.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think near the top of this thread, someone weighed their Oberon.  It's 9.7 oz.  M-Edge Go Jacket is 8.1 oz, and M-Edge leather executive jacket is 8.8 oz.  So it's really only a difference of about 1-2 ounces.  That's all!  The faux leather M-Edge executive weighs less, in the 7. something range.


----------

